# Беларусь > Гомельская область > Жлобин >  Прогноз погоды в Жлобине

## JAHolper



----------


## Mashulya

ура! снег в суб!!!!!! будем с админом лепить снеговика)))))

----------


## Mr_Vinni

> ура! снег в суб!!!!!! будем с админом лепить снеговика)))))


А кто-то мб будет трестись 11 часов 30 минут в поезде

----------

